# Crockpot Citrus Chicken



## Juliev (Oct 28, 2004)

Crockpot Citrus Chicken:

marinade:

2 tbsp frozen oj
2 cup chicken stock
1 tsp salt
1/4 tsp pepper
1/2 cup tomato paste
2 tbsp soy sauce
2 tbsp brown sugar
2 cloves garlic, minced
1 dash allspice

4 lb chicken, breasts and thighs
1/4 lb mushrooms, sliced
2 tbsp margarine or butter
11 oz (1 can) mandarin oranges, drained
1/2 of a medium-large bell pepper sliced lengthwise
1/4 tsp ground ginger
3 tbsp cornstarch
1/4 cup cold milk
1/4 cup cold water

The night before you plan on slow cooking your dinner, mix together
the marinade ingredients in a large, closable container large enough
to also hold the chicken pieces. When marinade is thoroughly mixed,
add the chicken, close container and refrigerate until morning.

In the morning place the chicken in the crockpot and add marinade
up to about an inch from the top of the container. Set the crockpot on
low and cover.

6 to 8 hours later, turn the crockpot to high. About an hour later,
saute the sliced mushrooms in the margarine or butter. Then add the
mushrooms (with pan juices), mandarin sections, green pepper and
ginger into the slow cooker and stir thoroughly. Mix together the
cornstarch, milk and cold water, then gradually add into the crockpot while stirring until the entire mixture thickens a bit.

Re-cover the crockpot and let simmer for 15 to 30 minutes until
serving. Serve with baby carrots and small new potatoes.


----------

